# Female Budgie's cere peeling?



## BudgieAdventure (Aug 27, 2016)

So, I was misting both Sunshine and BlueBell today and everything was going alright until I noticed that Sunshine, my female lutino had patches of blue appearing on her cere.

I'm a little bit concerned since I didn't think this was a thing that could occur in budgies, other than it being a sign of cancer.

should I take her to the vet? Any advice?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Was her cere brown and scaly? 
If so, she was in breeding condition and her cere is now going back to it's normal color.

Would you please post a picture of her cere?
A full frontal shot, clearly focused and taken in natural light would be best.

http://www.cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com/budgie-genders--3-weeks-to-adult.html

*


----------



## BudgieAdventure (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes, her cere is brown and a little bit scaly i think. I tried to take a clear picture but my camera kept focusing on the back instead of on her, so it might be a little bit blurry.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is currently in breeding condition.
The brown scaly part of her cere will flake off and the cere will go back to the non-breeding color and will look much smoother.*


----------



## BudgieAdventure (Aug 27, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *She is currently in breeding condition.
> The brown scaly part of her cere will flake off and the cere will go back to the non-breeding color and will look much smoother.*


Thank you,  I was just a little bit concerned since she recently went through a stressful first flight and thought that it may have been caused by stress or something.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome. 

Please take the time to read through all the stickies and the Budgie Articles. 
You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and the best practices for their care are answered there. 

I'm closing this thread at this time. :wave:

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html*


----------

